# Review of the new Revolution Base Receiver



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day, all - I have posted my notes after reviewing the new Revolution Base Receiver - see:

http://www.trainelectronics.com/ART5700TrainEngineerRevolution/TrackSideRevolution/NewBaseUnit.htm

Please let me know if you have any questions or if there is anything else that you would like to know.

Thanks!

dave


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Crest's "new" and first attempt at Base Station*

Dave,

Thanks for your review of Crest's "new" version base station. I noticed RLD Hobbies was advertising it for a while now.

With the older non cased version base station (the one I have) there was no intrinsic PWC to Linear switching capability. Since you did not describe this, I suspect the new version is no different.

One problem I still have with the Base Station is control range. With receiver located under my house (stucco and chicken wire walls), where there is a significant part of the layout, I have very limited range when trying to operate the system from the transmitter when on the outdoors part of the layout. If either / both Base station receiver and transmitter had a provision to connect an external antenna (maybe with SMC type connector) that might solve my problem. I wish Crest had provided this option on the receiver board rather than total reliance than on the little pig tail wire for an antenna.

The following are some pictures (and article) as to how I implement the older version with cooling fan and PWC to Linear control:



















For my experience with Crest's first attempt base station, see article hosted for me by Greg E, on his Web site:
"Aristo Revolution 15 Amp Base Station Implementation with PWC / Linear control"

-Ted


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice setup, Ted - as to extending the wire antenna, it would not be a big deal to try adding some thin coaxial cable to the existing antenna connection, run it outside and strip a short piece of the coax for a new antenna stub.

Might just get you what you are seeking

dave


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Dave,

As to extending the antenna, I presume the short length (quarter wave length?) existing stub wire would be first removed, and then I would think the coax would have to have its shield grounded at the receiver board. Where do you suggest this be physically done? Then the thought occurred to me that only outdoor reception would work. I need to have both under house and outdoor reception work.

-Ted


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted Doskaris said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> As to extending the antenna, I presume the short length (quarter wave length?) existing stub wire would be first removed, and then I would think the coax would have to have its shield grounded at the receiver board. Where do you suggest this be physically done? Then the thought occurred to me that only outdoor reception would work. I need to have both under house and outdoor reception work.
> 
> -Ted


I would clip the existing antenna (after taking a precise measurement of its length!) leaving a stub that I could solder to the coax.
Even if the small antenna is put outside it should be close enough to receive from inside, to say nothing of the fact that the receiver itself is inside!

dave


----------

